# Epic Fail/Epic Win



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2012)

Dopo il grande senso di vergogna che ho provato all'indomani della vittoria ai Mondiali di Germania, vittoria che non avremmo certo potuto sgraffignare senza l_a genialata_ di quel buontempone di Materazzi, stavolta prevale un senso di leggerezza e l'impressione che tutto si svolgerà all'insegna del fair play e del bel calcio.
Per la prima volta dopo sei anni sono orgogliosa di tifare per gli Azzurri, comunque vada stasera sento che non mi deluderanno.

ari


----------



## Eliade (1 Luglio 2012)

Bellissimo lo sfondo del tuo blog!

Io tifo solo nominalmente, non vedrò la partita...c'è un film che devo assolutamente vedere: 8 amici da salvare!!! 
Lo preferisco a calcio, ma sorriderò quando sentirò l'esultanza generale per i goal.


----------



## aristocat (1 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt3999 ha detto:
			
		

> Bellissimo lo sfondo del tuo blog!
> 
> Io tifo solo nominalmente, non vedrò la partita...c'è un film che devo assolutamente vedere: 8 amici da salvare!!!
> Lo preferisco a calcio, ma sorriderò quando sentirò l'esultanza generale per i goal.


Dita incrociate, mi raccomando.... per tutta la durata del film :carneval:...


----------

